# Blätterfunktion in Struts?



## 23 (15. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es dafür Tags oder ein allgemeines vorgehen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## maki (15. Dez 2009)

Suche doch mal nach "paging" im zusammenhang mit deiner Struts Version


----------



## HLX (16. Dez 2009)

Diese Bibliothek könnte dir weiterhelfen: Display tag library - Overview


----------

